# opening day



## davduckman2010 (Oct 13, 2012)

the old ducks been out of town duck hunting this weekend opening day today no ducks today but me and my boy did my share on protecting jet engines , got our limit try again in the morning crappy weather moved in there done tommorrow.heres my son and rocky he hates geese :diablo: duck

[attachment=12048]

[attachment=12049]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

Duck you have those pet geese trained well. Every damn one of them are inspecting the under carriage of your truck to make sure nothing is amiss. 

Nice haul - happy plucking. 

:eatham:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2012)

I never hunted geese, always wanted to try roast goose, never did that yet either.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Duck you have those pet geese trained well. Every damn one of them are inspecting the under carriage of your truck to make sure nothing is amiss.
> 
> Nice haul - happy plucking.
> 
> :eatham:



lol they all got headaches for some reason. i just breast geese out and make slim jims and jerky out of it . now ducks thats a different story. my son used to guide for ducks and geese no one iv heard calls like that boy all i got to do is drink coffee and pull the trigger.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice haul. I've always wanted to go hunting but that's never been a big thing in my family. Looks like a lot of fun though


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey those decoys sure dont look real- They are supposed to be rightside up. Ya can't get any real geese with such crummy upside down decoys- :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Hey those decoys sure dont look real- They are supposed to be rightside up. Ya can't get any real geese with such crummy upside down decoys- :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:



lol if your good you dont need any decoys sometimes we just throw a grenade and get it overwith


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

I went to gun museum in Reno a while back. They had a "punt gun" which is a shotgun that they mounted in an oarlock to shoot ducks and geese in the market hunting days. It talked about bagging 50 birds with one shot. Gun they had was a small one about 10' long with a 2.5 inch barrel- I bet it rocked the boat.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I went to gun museum in Reno a while back. They had a "punt gun" which is a shotgun that they mounted in an oarlock to shoot ducks and geese in the market hunting days. It talked about bagging 50 birds with one shot. Gun they had was a small one about 10' long with a 2.5 inch barrel- I bet it rocked the boat.



iv seen those guns they got ones that will knock down a couple hundred birds with one shot, they use to massacre them ducks almost wiped them out. thats why they have very strict  and real big fines on duck hunting. duck


----------



## hardtwist (Oct 14, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I went to gun museum in Reno a while back. They had a "punt gun" which is a shotgun that they mounted in an oarlock to shoot ducks and geese in the market hunting days. It talked about bagging 50 birds with one shot. Gun they had was a small one about 10' long with a 2.5 inch barrel- I bet it rocked the boat.
> ...





My dad was a market hunter back in the '30s....was the only work he could find during the depression. He often talked about how hard he worked to pick 100-200 ducks per day.


----------

